# Which Pleco for My Malawi Setup?



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I gave up on the Rena 200cm aquarium, and have a custom 1000 litre aquarium. (72longx24widex36deep)

I have introduced several large wild caught breeding groups of malawi's to the aquarium, which I feel are stunning and worth every penny.

However they are quite big, and I have been warned that they may pick on certain types of plecs.

I wanted to buy a breeding pair of Zebra Plecs, but have been advised the cichlids are likely to rip their fins apart. - I have been told the same for both Royal, and Flash pleco.

_*My question is what Plec's do you have in your setup? and how do they get on with higher PH (mine is ph8.4) do you have pics? *_

Cost is not an issue for the breed as long as they can cope with high PH and wont be "bullied" by the cichlids.

I dont know the exact breed of my Malawis, other than the Peacocks (I never liked peacocks till I saw these ones and had to have them). But I will find out (and advise you all) when I go back to the importer on Thursday to collect some more which are currently in quarantine.


----------



## ridavid (Nov 14, 2011)

I have Bristlenose. They don't get big and you can also find albinos.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

ridavid said:


> I have Bristlenose. They don't get big and you can also find albinos.


I like the starlight bristlenose:










I guess I kind of like prominent spots and stripes. something that stands out


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a 12" pleco, the common variety. doesn't bother them and they don't bother him. sometimes he sits in one spot for too long and they dump sand all over his body.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

Swifterz said:


> i have a 12" pleco, the common variety. doesn't bother them and they don't bother him. sometimes he sits in one spot for too long and they dump sand all over his body.


LMAO


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm serious. he might lay there 10 mins and they dig and spit sand all over him. he's just chilling there covered in sand. he's HUGE too.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

cool, you got any pics?


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a leopard sailfish pleco it handles mid 8ph and have had temp up to 86 when treating icy and it thrived


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

Bigwaverider, that is a stunning pleco, what is the L number for it?


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Zebra plecos would be a bad choice. They are small, shy and unaggressive. Unless you are heavily doctoring their water, they will not breed. Go with a larger type.

Most royal plecos are genus Panaque. These will starve in a tank without a lot of wood - something not common in rift lake tanks because of its effect on water chemistry.

"Common" plecos - sailfin, etc - are a good choice as they are flexible to water conditions and diet and feisty enough to be in with Malawi haps.


----------



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

L083 and L165 not sure why two L #s but there you go. Also it will reach about 20 inches in 5-6 yrs so if you got a big tank it is good one for that. But will have a lot of waste from it. Very cool he battles with a red zebra every so often.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

mokujin22 said:


> Zebra plecos would be a bad choice. They are small, shy and unaggressive. Unless you are heavily doctoring their water, they will not breed. Go with a larger type.
> 
> Most royal plecos are genus Panaque. These will starve in a tank without a lot of wood - something not common in rift lake tanks because of its effect on water chemistry.
> 
> "Common" plecos - sailfin, etc - are a good choice as they are flexible to water conditions and diet and feisty enough to be in with Malawi haps.


Thanks Mokujin22, lines up with everything I have been told by my importer.

I was hoping there would be something which looked a little different, some sort of distinctive pattern on it, or quite bright.

Im guessing not :'( unless someone can shed any light?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bristlenose plecos have been fine with my 8" haps. I think the larger ones are more at risk for eye removal because they are not as quick and easy to hide as a BN.


----------



## yogifizz (Jan 11, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Bristlenose plecos have been fine with my 8" haps. I think the larger ones are more at risk for eye removal because they are not as quick and easy to hide as a BN.


good point. my Malawis are pretty quick when they want to be.

I hope I never have to try catching them!


----------



## magic10 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think the zebra will work. I have a mbuna tank and I have the orange seam pleco. It grows to a max of 6in. I had him with south American cichlids at first then I converted and when the Ph went up his color got brighter. He eats algae and cleans up the bottom pretty good!


----------

